

Google offering consumer surveys - spikefromspace
http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home

======
chaud
They announced this in April: [http://googlesmb.blogspot.com/2012/03/fast-
accurate-and-affo...](http://googlesmb.blogspot.com/2012/03/fast-accurate-and-
affordable-way-to-do.html)

------
spikefromspace
@chaud Wow I don't know how I completely missed it until now. Good catch
though

